# 1&1: Allnet-Flat - Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: handy-mc.de

*1&1 All-Net-Flat mit doppelter Leistung.*

Kürzlich erst berichtete das Fachmagazin PCGH darüber, dass die Telekom für Neu als auch Bestandskunden der complete mobile Reihe, die Bandbreite von 7,2 bzw. 14,4 Mbit auf insgesamt 21,6 Mbit erhöht. Das hatte jedoch nicht nur für Freude gesorgt, denn eine sinnvolle Erhöhung des Datenvolumes fand nicht statt. Dies hat zur Folge, dass man nun theoretisch die Volumenbegrenzung zwei bis drei mal schneller erreicht und so über einen längeren Zeitraum das Smartphone nur mit GPRS nutzen kann, was der Geschwindigkeit eines analog Modems entspricht. 

Wie es besser gehen kann zeigt nun das Unternehmen 1&1. Am gestrigen Tag erhielten viele 1&1 All-Net-Flat Kunden ein Schreiben, in dem Sie über eine wichtige Vertragsänderung informiert wurden. Konkret geht es dabei um die Erhöhung bzw. Verdoppelung der Bandbreite von 7,2 Mbit auf 14,4 Mbit und des Datenvolumes von 500 MB auf 1000 MB. Selbstverständlich, teilt das Unternehmen mit, findet diese Vertragsanpassung ohne weitere Kosten statt. Bestandskunden von 1&1, welche die All-Net-Flat nutzen, können ab dem 01.09.2012 die Vorteile nutzen. Ob Neukunden auch von den Vetragsanpassungen profitieren geht aus dem Schreiben nicht hervor.

Quelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## horst--one (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

und wenn die 10Gbit/s anbieten, ich würde nie wieder 1&1 nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ich glaube nicht das sich in Sachen Service die Anbieter groß unterscheiden. Es wird halt nur mit Wasser gekocht, bzw. es arbeiten externe call center heut zu Tage im großen Stil und supporten, mal gut, mal weniger gut. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch nicht das Thema. 

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Das man mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit doppelt so schnell an sein Volumenlimit stößt ist ne ziemlich komische Rechnung.
Geh ich auf PCGames.de werden trotzdem genauso viele Daten übertragen wie vorher bloss schneller. Nur weil ich doppelte Geschwindigkeit habe schau ich mir doch nicht doppelt soviele Youtube Videos an.

@1&1 eher würde ich mich erhängen als zu dem Verein wieder zu gehen.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das man mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit doppelt so schnell an sein Volumenlimit stößt ist ne ziemlich komische Rechnung.
> Geh ich auf PCGames.de werden trotzdem genauso viele Daten übertragen wie vorher bloss schneller. Nur weil ich doppelte Geschwindigkeit habe schau ich mir doch nicht doppelt soviele Youtube Videos an.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "theoretisch" da man durch die erhöhte Geschwindigkeit, doppelt so viele Daten im "gleichen" Zeitraum ziehen kann/ könnte. 

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Sorry aber nein 1&1. Drecksverein!
Sind jetzt seit Jahren bei KabelBW und sind zufrieden!


----------



## horst--one (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich doppelte Geschwindigkeit habe schau ich mir doch nicht doppelt soviele Youtube Videos an.


Das vllt. nicht. Aber mit nem schnelleren i-net wirst du immer mehr traffic produzieren. Außer du passt halt extrem auf....aber das ist ja nicht der sinn. 
Ein YouTube vid. was dir nach den ersten Sekunden nicht gefällt, hat mit einer schnelleren Verbindung schon mehr (in dem Fall sinnlose) Daten vorgeladen.
zu DSL Zeiten(16Mbit) hatte ich auch noch so 70-90Gb/monat, jetzt mit Kabel komm ich auf über 0,5Tb/monat. 

@1&1: kann wirklich bestätigen, dass das ein drecksverein ist! Kündigungen werden da einfach mal nicht anerkannt.


----------



## MasterSax (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

was bringt dir schnelles inet wenn die meisten seiten es nicht mal mit machen sehe ich ja an meiner 100mbit leitung da lädste sekunden für machne seiten


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



MasterSax schrieb:


> was bringt dir schnelles inet wenn die meisten seiten es nicht mal mit machen sehe ich ja an meiner 100mbit leitung da lädste sekunden für machne seiten


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Viele Seiten bieten eine gute Bandbreite, zumindestens jene auf den ich viel unterwegs bin. Aber bei 100 Mbit kann das natürlich sein. 

@1&1 Kritiker
Ich kann euch schon verstehen aber glaubt nicht das es bei anderen großeren Unternehmen anders abläuft. Vodafone, Telekom, Kabel Deutschland etc.. Da lassen sich genauso viele Kritiken im I-Net finden, bezüglich des schlechten supports etc.. Das ist nun einmal heute so, da fast alle Unternehmen keine eigenen Mitarbeiter mehr beschäftigen sondern externe call center agenturen und so Verantwortlichkeiten oftmals gewollt/ungewollt unter dem Tisch fallen.

MfG


----------



## totovo (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ich weiß nicht, was alle immer gegen 1&1 haben...

Die deutsche Telekom ist viel schlimmer, und hat nach meinen Erfahrungen noch einen viel schlechteren Service...

@ Topic:

Die Umstellung ist auch bitter nötig... in den USA hat man schon seit jahren zumindest teilweise 14,4Mbit...


----------



## horst--one (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> @1&1 Kritiker
> Ich kann euch schon verstehen aber glaubt nicht das es bei anderen großeren Unternehmen anders abläuft. Vodafone, Telekom, Kabel Deutschland etc.. Da lassen sich genauso viele Kritiken im I-Net finden, bezüglich des schlechten supports etc.. Das ist nun einmal heute so, da fast alle Unternehmen keine eigenen Mitarbeiter mehr beschäftigen sondern externe call center agenturen und so Verantwortlichkeiten oftmals gewollt/ungewollt unter dem Tisch fallen.
> 
> MfG



Telekom und KD sind ja eh 2 Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet schlechter Support. 
In nem Telekom Shop wurde mir ein VDSL Anschluss verkauft obwohl es im i-net ersichtlich ist, das hier kein vdsl anliegt. Inkompetenz³ (hier gibts nur 6000er).
Die Kabelanbieter machen eh was sie wollen...

Nur bei O2 hatte ich noch nie Probleme (und ich bin schon 8 Jahre Vertragskunde da) und it Vodafone hab ich pers. auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Anchorage (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ich weis nicht wir haben schon seit Jahren 1 & 1 
Also ein 1&1 DSL Vertrag und 2 1&1 All net Flat Verträge. 
Bis jetzt immer zufrieden immer Top service. Einmal habe ich mein Handy unter Wasser gesetzt und 1&1 hats Trotzdem ausgetauscht gegen ein komplet neues Gerät. Hat ich noch nicht bei Vodafone DEbitel oder O2.
DSL service ist auch supper. Internet ging mal nicht, bei 1&1 angerufen die haben mir einen Tag später einen Mitarbeiter vorbeigeschickt der das dan gerägelt hat. Anscheinend war das Kabel im verteiler Häuschen durchgebrochen. 10 Minuten hats gedauert und schon ging alles.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Gernau das meine ich ja. Gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen kann man bei allen Anbietern sammeln. Deshalb würde ich mich hüten das so als allgemeingültig darzustellen. 

MfG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Pech haben kann mann mit allen Anbietern.
Hier jetzt 1&1 schlecht zu reden,ist finde ich sinnlos.Ist meine Meinung


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Is zwar schön dass die sowas machen, aber irgendwo wird schon der Haken sein, keiner schenkt heute was umsonst her...

Habe ebenfalls mit 1&1 nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, mit der Telekom gings noch, die Supporten wenigsten überhaupt wenn man ihnen einen Arschtritt verpasst.
Bei einem Anbieter hatte ich nach 2 Jahren Nutzung, keinerlei Probleme - Alice. 

Wenn also Alice sowas Anbieten würde, wäre ich nächstes Jahr wieder dort Kunde, aber 1&1 nie wieder. Bloß leere Versprechungen - die wollten mich damals für ne 6k Leitung, den vollen Preis der bestellten 16k zahlen lassen und abgesehen davon, dass ich ca 8 Wochen komplett ohne Internet da saß, war der Support von 1&1 der schlechterste den ich jemals gesehen hatte...(16k bestellt, bestätigt worden, dann 14 (!) Tage nach der kündigung des vorherigen Anbieters, ein schreiben bekommen, sie könnten mir nur 6k Anbieten - der Preis blieb gleich, ich verneinte natürlich aber wollte auf jedenfall Inet damit der Alptraum endlich endet, aber auch nach weiteren 14Tagen kein Fortschritt in Sicht - also Sonderkündigung gepackt und bei ALice angefragt, nach ca 10 Tagen hatte ich 16k, monatliches Kündigungsrecht und 10Eur pro Monat war die Leitung billiger )
Die könnten also die Leitung umsonst in mein Haus legen, dann würde ich selbst da nie mehr Kunde werden. Aber ja, anscheinend unterscheiden sich die Anbieter in jedem Bundesland. Hier in Bayern aber ist 1&1 verhasst


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Verstehe auch die Aggressionen gegen 1&1 nicht. Das ist mit Abstand der beste DSL-Anbieter in Deutschland. Und viele Leute haben nun mal keine Möglichkeit für Kabel. War da 5 Jahre und hatte ein einziges Mal ne Störung. Angerufen (kostenlos & nette, kompetente (!) Hotline) und nach 5 Minuten lief alles wieder. Klar, der Verein an sich versucht auch mittlerweile die Kunden abzuzocken, aber wo ist das nicht so? Die Leistung stimmt jedenfalls.

Was wollt ihr denn sonst nehmen? Tkom? Alice? Vodafone?!?!?!?


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Naja, keine Ahnung ob man von beste reden kann aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nimmt er sich nicht mehr oder weniger im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern. 

@McClain 
Alice ist nach einer Befragung übrigens Serviceschlusslicht, nach Meinung von 7500 Teilnehmern. 
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Aktuell-DSL-Provider-Umfrage-Kundenzufriedenheit-3043275.html

MfG


----------



## Willforce (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Die 1&1 meckerfritzen hier haben Ihre Angaben ohne auch nur ein Argument gegen 1&1 gemacht.
Mich würde schon mal interessieren worauf die Unzufriedenheit beruht?!?!
Ich nehme mal an zu 99% auf hören/sagen inkl. Unwissendheit.

Ich bin inzwischen seit 8 jahren 1&1 kunde und konnte mich nie beklagen. und wenn ich den Support per mail kontaktiert habe, hatte ich spätestens am nächsten Tag Einen telefonischen Rückruf mit kompetenten Gesprächspartnern.

Zum Thema: Ich finde es gut, dass der Speed herhöht wird. Dann flitzen die Daten nosch schneller auf mein Phone. Und bei einer unbegrenzten Flat macht das doppelten Spaß.


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, keine Ahnung ob man von beste reden kann aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nimmt er sich nicht mehr oder weniger im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.



Was soll denn sonst der beste sein, regionale Anbieter mal ausgenommen? Tkom ist zu teuer und hat Serviceverträge am laufen wodurch Probleme bei Kunden von 1&1 z.B. bevorzugt behandelt werden, und das bei deren Preisen. Mit Alice hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber der Ruf spricht für sich. Vodafone ist mit Abstand die schlimmste Firma die ich kenne, das sowas in Deutschland überhaupt existieren darf ist schon ein Verbrechen an sich.

Ich hab letztens für ne Bekannte nen DSL-Anbieter gesucht. Sie will schnell surfen und Streams schauen aber lädt nix runter. Kabel war nicht möglich. Der einzige Anbieter, wo ich nen Anschluss für unter 20€/Monat gefunden habe war 1&1. Ne 16Mbit Leitung mit 100GB Traffic (kriegt sie niemals voll), danach Drosselung auf 1Mbit für 19,90€. Ist eigentlich auch Abzocke, aber die beste & günstigste die zu kriegen war.. Und wie gesagt, der Service bei denen stimmt nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## scapegod (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ist zwar schon etwas älter (2008)

Internetprovider - Test - Stiftung Warentest

aber ich würde ganz frei behaupten:

Heute sind  es wirklich nur noch marginale Unterschiede welche die einzelnen Provider trennen.


----------



## Memphys (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Also bei uns war/ist Alice auch top... von 1&1 umgestiegen, der Speed hat sich gut verdreifacht, die Stabilität ist besser und 10€ weniger pro Monat. Was will man mehr.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Willforce schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich finde es gut, dass der Speed herhöht wird. Dann flitzen die Daten nosch schneller auf mein Phone. Und bei einer unbegrenzten Flat macht das doppelten Spaß.


Jep und im Gegensatzt zur Telekom, hat man auch "theoretisch" doppelt so lange etwas davon, dank Datenvolumeanpassung. 

p.s.: Bei Vodafone zahlt man im übrigen mind. 60€ für die gleichen Vertragskonditionen.  Ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.



scapegod schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas älter (2008)
> 
> Internetprovider - Test - Stiftung Warentest
> 
> ...


Im Gegensatz zu dem Test von 2008 hat sich das Blatt heute gewendet, siehe dazu die aktuelle Befragung weiter oben. Aber grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, dass die Unterschiede eher marginal sein dürften. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Was soll denn sonst der beste sein, regionale Anbieter mal ausgenommen?


Das kann man halt nicht so pauschal sagen, da es doch sehr von den persönlichen Erfahrungen abhängig ist.

Ich z. B.: habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kabel Deutschland gemacht. Ganz zufrieden war ich mit dem Sercice von Vodafone. Was mich aber gestört hat waren die ständigen, wahrscheinlich beabsichtigten, Fehlabbuchungen. Mit dem Kundenservice bei 1&1 bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hatte mal meine PIN akut versemmelt und brauchte genau so schnell Hilfe. Dank support war das in 10 Min. erledigt.. Als DSL nutze ich Versatel und da habe ich auch ganz gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. An sich läufts aber es gab auch schon mal über ienen gewissen Zeitraum techn. Diskrepanzen und da hätte der service besser sein müssen. 

Frage dazu 3 andere Leute und du wirst 4 verschiedenen Antworten bekommen. 


MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Prinzipiell ist das ja gut, was 1&1 da macht. Es nervt mich tierisch, dass die Telekom nicht mal das Volumen erhöht, was viel sinnvoller wäre, als die Brandbreite zu steigern.

Ich muss jedoch sagen, dass mir 1&1 komplett unsympathisch ist, weshalb Ich nie wieder einen Vertrag mit diesem Unternehmen abschließen würde.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Also unser Haushalt ist seit anno dazumal bei 1&1, und noch überwiegen positive Erfahrungen.

Wir haben auch diesen 19,90€ Vertrag, aber weil die bei 1&1 zu faul und zu unfähig sind wurde ich noch nie gedrosselt.

1&1 besitzt eine recht hohe Kulanz. Unsere Fritzbox hat sich 1 Tag nach der Garantie verabschiedet ( kein scheiss ) und die haben sie trotzdem noch ggn das neue Modell getauscht.

Aber: DIe Netzqualität schwankt massiv, vorallem in letzter Zeit. Miserabele Pings, und halbierte Bandbreite für ein Abend sind da nix besonderes. Wir werden deshalb wahrscheinlich auch bald wechseln, zumindest wenn die Probleme so anhalten.


----------



## Lichterflug (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was alle immer gegen 1&1 haben...
> 
> Die deutsche Telekom ist viel schlimmer, und hat nach meinen Erfahrungen noch einen viel schlechteren Service...


 
Je nach Sichtweise. Wir haben ein Jahr lang DSL-Verträge von 1&1 verkauft. Nach 1 Jahr hatten wir (und die meisten unserer Kunden) die "Schnauze voll".

Alle bisherigen Telekomaufträge klappten i.d.R. problemlos. Vor allem auch die Entstörungszeiten sind mMn um ein vielfaches höher.

Man muss natürlich auch beachten: Anzahl Telekomnutzer & Anzahl Problemfälle im Verhältnis zu Anzahl 1&1 Nutzer & Anzahl Problemfälle. Alleinig auf eine Anzahl zu verlassen wäre *fail*.


----------



## Mix3ry (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

"Wie es besser gehen kann, zeigt nun das Unternehmen 1&1. Am gestrigen Tag erhielten viele 1&1 All-Net-Flat Kunden ein Schreiben, in dem Sie über eine wichtige Vertragsänderung informiert wurden. Konkret geht es dabei um die Erhöhung bzw. Verdoppelung der Bandbreite von 7,2 Mbit auf 14,4 Mbit und des Datenvolumes von 500 MB auf 1000MB."

Wieso besser? 
Hab seit jeher T-Mobile mit 2GB Datenvolumen.

Beim Support hatte ich bisher auch nie Probleme (ich rede nur für Handy und Inet, nicht Internet/Festnetz)


Aber mal ehrlich... ich hatte auch mit 7,2 mbit/s nie Probleme mir mal unterwegs schnell ein vid anzuschauen oder eine Inet Seite aufzurufen.
Bauernfang 
Meistens hat man sowieso weniger.

Finde das ganze getue mit von wegen 4G soooo toll auch übelst nervig.
Laptop ja, gut, wobei man auch nur eine höhere Bandbreite braucht um was zu laden etc., wenn ich unterwegs bin lade ich mir doch keinen Film runter 
Also würde auch die Modem funktion mit 7,2mbit/s locker ausreichen.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Bei der Bandbreite kann ich dir ja noch gerade so zustimmen aber doppelt so viel Datenvolumen für Lau ist einfach super. Da gibts nichts dran auszusetzen. 

p.s.: Mit Modemfunktion ist die Drosselung auf GPRS Geschwindigkeit also knapp 5kbyte gemeint und damit kann man so ziemlich nichts mehr onlien machen.

MfG


----------



## da_exe (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur schlechtes über 1&1 gehört, zumindest was die Netzqualität angeht. Bei den meisten ist die Geschwindigkeit unter aller Sau. Da kommt es wohl nicht selten vor das statt 16k, wenn überhaupt mal verfügbar, meist so 1 bis 2 mbit ankommen. Und das in verschiedenen Stadtteilen. Was bringt einem da ne gute Servicequalli wenn die ihr Netz nich unter Kontrolle haben? 
Ich kann nur jedem von 1&1 abraten.
Seit ich wieder bei Alice/o2 bin läuft alles super. Service hat sich auch gebessert. Auch Telekom ist super, allerdings solange keine Probleme auftauchen


----------



## Mix3ry (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei der Bandbreite kann ich dir ja noch gerade so zustimmen aber doppelt so viel Datenvolumen für Lau ist einfach super. Da gibts nichts dran auszusetzen.
> 
> p.s.: Mit Modemfunktion ist die Drosselung auf GPRS Geschwindigkeit also knapp 5kbyte gemeint und damit kann man so ziemlich nichts mehr onlien machen.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ist mir schon bewusst das damit die Drosselung gemeint ist.
Ich meine aber die Funktion als "Modem", das hat nix mit Drosselung zu tun  

Modem Geschwindigkeit ist auch eine falsche aussage, wenn dann muss man "Die Geschwindigkeit eines Analogen Modems" sagen.
Was aber auch nicht 100% korrekt ist


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



da_exe schrieb:


> Hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur schlechtes über 1&1 gehört, zumindest was die Netzqualität angeht. Bei den meisten ist die Geschwindigkeit unter aller Sau. Da kommt es wohl nicht selten vor das statt 16k, wenn überhaupt mal verfügbar, meist so 1 bis 2 mbit ankommen. Und das in verschiedenen Stadtteilen. Was bringt einem da ne gute Servicequalli wenn die ihr Netz nich unter Kontrolle haben?
> Ich kann nur jedem von 1&1 abraten.
> Seit ich wieder bei Alice/o2 bin läuft alles super. Service hat sich auch gebessert. Auch Telekom ist super, allerdings solange keine Probleme auftauchen


Keine Ahnung, dass kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die aktuelle Providerumfrage: So bewerteten Kunden ihre DSL-Provider sagt zusmindestens etwas anderes aus und hier geht es ja auch nicht um die DSL sondern um die mobile Sparte. Diese nutzt das D2 Netzt und die Bandbreite ist dort genau so gut wie bei Vodafone, aus meiner Erfahrung. 



Mix3ry schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst das damit die Drosselung gemeint ist.
> Ich meine aber die Funktion als "Modem", das hat nix mit Drosselung zu tun


Achso, du meintest Tethering. Alles klar. 


> Modem Geschwindigkeit ist auch eine falsche aussage, wenn dann muss man "Die Geschwindigkeit eines Analogen Modems" sagen.
> Was aber auch nicht 100% korrekt ist


Klugsc*****.....  Aber hast ja Recht. Gemeint war, hatte ich auch irgendwo geschrieben, GPRS Geschwindigkeit. 

p.s.: Habs mal angepasst, danke für den Hinweis. 



MfG


----------



## 10203040 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Schön, für euch. Nur traurig das kein einziger Internetanbieter meint bei uns ausbauen zu müssen hab gerade mal 360KB/s, im Umkreis 100 Meter weiter geht es bei jedem aber schneller. Ja sehr traurig nicht war und dabei wohnen wir fast in der Stadt. Und gibt Leute die haben auch noch langsameres, wie wäre es alle Kunden erst einmal auf ein Niveau bringen und dann erhöhen...


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der kombi 1&1 Allnet Flat und Iphone 3GS gemacht ? Ich frage weil ich die MiniSim von 1&1 per Adapter im iPhone 3GS benutze. Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, das beim telefonieren oft das Iphone abstürzt und neustartet. Eine Art mich vom nutzen der AllnetFlat zu hindern ?  oder kommt das 3GS nicht mit der MiniSim klar ? 

Gruß Toli


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Mhh. Was meinst du mit Adapter? Bei mir, SGS2, ist eine minisim in der normalen sim integriert. Hätte ich jetzt ein iPhone könnte ich diese einfach heraus "knicken". 
p.s.: Ein Arbeitskollege nutzt das 4s mit 1&1 und hat diesbezüglich keine Probleme. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



10203040 schrieb:


> ... wie wäre es alle Kunden erst einmal auf ein Niveau bringen und dann erhöhen...



Darauf können wir noch lange warten.
Mir geht auch jedes mal das Messer in der Hose auf, wenn ich lese das die Schnellen nun noch schnellere Leitung bekommen, und ich wohl noch Jahre auf meiner Sparflamme sitzen bleib.

Ansonsten finde ich die Aktion von 1&1 echt top. 
Hatten die eigentlich extreme Kundenrückgänge, weil jetzt diese Maßnahme kommt?


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Darauf können wir noch lange warten.
> Mir geht auch jedes mal das Messer in der Hose auf, wenn ich lese das die Schnellen nun noch schnellere Leitung bekommen, und ich wohl noch Jahre auf meiner Sparflamme sitzen bleib.


 Dafür soll ja mal LTE herhalten.


> Ansonsten finde ich die Aktion von 1&1 echt top.
> Hatten die eigentlich extreme Kundenrückgänge, weil jetzt diese Maßnahme kommt?


Ne, denke ich nicht, da das Angebot ja unmittelbar nach der Geschwindigkeitserhöhung der Telekom kam. 

MfG


----------



## krucki (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Durfte mich auch über diesen Brief erfreuen   Ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass für Bestandskunden der Tarif verbessert wird. Normal bekommt man bis zu Kündigung das, was man auch damals gebucht hat.

Was immer rumgestänkert wird...ich kann das nicht verstehen. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich schon bei vielen Firmen gemacht, gute Erfahrung aber ebenfalls. 
Festnetz habe ich bei der Telekom und Handyvertrag bei 1und1. Ich kann über beide Firmen vieles Positives sagen, was den Service angeht, ab und zu gab es aber auch mal was negatives. Im Schnitt besteht aber absolut kein Bedarf an großer Kritik.


----------



## tiga05 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Mit 1&1 (o2 Netz?) Kann man schnell surfen?

Ich dachte das ist so grottig wie das eplus-Netz...Da hilft auch keine neue, höhere obere Begrenzung.


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



tiga05 schrieb:


> Mit 1&1 (o2 Netz?) Kann man schnell surfen?
> 
> Ich dachte das ist so grottig wie das eplus-Netz...Da hilft auch keine neue, höhere obere Begrenzung.


1&1 nutzt das D2 und nicht das o2 Netz!



krucki schrieb:


> Durfte mich auch über diesen Brief erfreuen  Ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass für Bestandskunden der Tarif verbessert wird. Normal bekommt man bis zu Kündigung das, was man auch damals gebucht hat.


Ganz richtig. Es ist absolut nicht selbstverständlich. Um so schöner das es trotzdem gemacht wird und der große Vorteil gegenüber der Telekomerhöhung ist ja, dass das Datenvolumen auch verdoppelt wurde.


MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

sry doppel


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



horst--one schrieb:


> und wenn die 10Gbit/s anbieten, ich würde nie wieder 1&1 nehmen.


 Dito. Der Service ist .... naja, unterer Durchschnitt, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt. Schlimmer ist aber deren verwendetes Netz (wie's da mobil steht weiss ich nicht, mir hat deren Heim-Internet schon gelangt) ...

Für sowas essentielles wie die eigene Verbindung zur Welt sollte man schon ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen, ich kann die Telekom inzwischen empfehlen, sowohl bei kabelgebundenem Netz, wie Mobil (beste Netzabdeckung).


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Dito. Der Service ist .... naja, unterer Durchschnitt, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt. Schlimmer ist aber deren verwendetes Netz (wie's da mobil steht weiss ich nicht, mir hat deren Heim-Internet schon gelangt) ...
> 
> Für sowas essentielles wie die eigene Verbindung zur Welt sollte man schon ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen, ich kann die Telekom inzwischen empfehlen, sowohl bei kabelgebundenem Netz, wie Mobil (beste Netzabdeckung).


So viel wie ich weiß hat doch D2 die beste Netzabdeckung?! Und 1&1 nutzt das D2 Netz.

MfG


----------



## Citynomad (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ob nu 7.2MBit/s oder 14MBit/s oder drölftausend MBit/s ist mir eigentlich egal. Die (extreme) Drosselung ist das Problem, nicht der Speed. Ich möchte gerne auch unterwegs die Möglichkeit haben Radio Streams zu hören oder mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube zu sehen und nicht immer im Hinterkopf haben müssen, dass 1Minute Musik ~1MB meines Datenvolumens beträgt.

Mein Wunsch: 5GB Volumen werden zum Standard, bei nem Preis der heutigen Einstiegstarife und danach wird auf 512kBit/s (zähneknirschend auch 256 kBit/s) gedrosselt.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



horst--one schrieb:


> Nur bei O2 hatte ich noch nie Probleme (und ich bin schon 8 Jahre Vertragskunde da) und it Vodafone hab ich pers. auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht


Naja. Seit dem o2 Alice aufgekauft hat und jetzt alles über Alice läuft (von wegen Alice ist jetzt o2... o2 DSL ist jetzt Alice) sind die auch mächtig ab abkacken.
1&1 würde ich auch eher weniger empfehlen.


----------



## krucki (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ich bin seit den Anfängen des DSLs bei der Telekom, bin seit 12 Jahre bei O2 und nun seit einem knappen halben Jahr bei 1und1. Das Netz wird bei O2 wirklich immer schlechter, da muss dringend was gemacht werden. Mit 1und1 (D2 Netz) bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Freunde von mit einem 1und1 Festnetzvertrag waren nicht wirklich zufrieden, die sind wieder zur Telekom zurück. Im mobile Bereich aber auch dort bisher keine Beanstandungen.
Beim Service konnten alle 3 Unternehmen mir meist sehr gut weiterhelfen. Wobei bei der Telekom es immer nur um techn. Probleme ging udn bei den anderen 2 Netzbetreibern eher um Vertragsfragen etc.


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh. Was meinst du mit Adapter? Bei mir, SGS2, ist eine minisim in der normalen sim integriert. Hätte ich jetzt ein iPhone könnte ich diese einfach heraus "knicken".
> p.s.: Ein Arbeitskollege nutzt das 4s mit 1&1 und hat diesbezüglich keine Probleme.
> 
> MfG



Ich meine eine Simkartenförmige Schablone in der die MiniSim passt. 
Ich hatte leider keine zum herausbrechen.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



apostoli schrieb:


> Ich meine eine Simkartenförmige Schablone in der die MiniSim passt.
> Ich hatte leider keine zum herausbrechen.


? Meinst du wirklich SIM Karte und keine Mini SIM ? 

SIM Karten sind so groß wie EC Karten.
Mini-SIM Karten sind die kleiner Variante die seit Jahren benutzt werden (auch im iPhone 3G/S).
Micro-SIM sind die welche ins iPhone 4, Samsung S3, HTC One usw. kommen.

SIM-Karte

Ansonsten gibt es keinen (technischen) Unterschied zwischen Mini- und Micro SIM Karten.
Die Kontakte und Spezifikationen sind gleich nur der Plastikrand ist kleiner. Also sollte nichts mit deinem iPhone Problem zu tun haben.


----------



## northstar (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sorry aber nein 1&1. Drecksverein!
> Sind jetzt seit Jahren bei KabelBW und sind zufrieden!


 
Hier geht es doch um einen mobilvertrag für Smartphones. Seid wann bietet kabeldeutschland eine allnet flat für Smartphones an.  Wenn schon ein beispiel, dann nimm auch ein passendes Gegenstück.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Bei der Telekom kannst du zudem für einmalig 4,95 Euro dein volles Datenvolumen zurück bekommen.
Das geht ganz schnell und schmerzlos über SMS und zack gehts mit voller Geschwindigkeit weiter. 

Das kann man so oft machen wie man lustig ist oder gleich für 9,95 Euro, 4 GB Datenvolumen buchen.


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, keine Ahnung ob man von beste reden kann aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nimmt er sich nicht mehr oder weniger im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.
> 
> @McClain
> Alice ist nach einer Befragung übrigens Serviceschlusslicht, nach Meinung von 7500 Teilnehmern.
> ...



Ob Alice Schlusslicht ist kann ich nicht bestätigen, vielleicht auch deswegen, weil ich die 2 Jahre KEIN einziges Problem hatte, satte 15000+ auf der Leitung und somit von Vertragsabschluss bis Kündigung keinen Kontakt pflegen musste. Und für 30Eur inkl Router und monatlicher Kündigungsfrist ist mMn auch nichts kaputt



Willforce schrieb:


> Die 1&1 meckerfritzen hier haben Ihre Angaben ohne auch nur ein Argument gegen 1&1 gemacht.
> Mich würde schon mal interessieren worauf die Unzufriedenheit beruht?!?!
> Ich nehme mal an zu 99% auf hören/sagen inkl. Unwissendheit.
> 
> ...


 
Quatsch, ich hab meine Argumente falls du auf meine Story ansprichst. Meine Unzufriedenheit beruht darauf, dass diese Firma nicht mal in der Lage ist (oder war) 2 Monate bevor der Telekomanschluss auslief, eine 16k Leitung zu organisieren und mich dann noch dreist für ein schlechteres Angebot abzocken wollten. 

Und ähnliche miserable Erfahrungen haben etliche hier, in meiner kleinen Stadt mit 6000 Einwohner, gemacht. Habe mich ja vorher informiert, mir wurde abgeraten und ich wollte es trotzdem ausprobieren - tja hinterher ist man schlauer 

Mit Alice hatte ich echt nix und wenn ich gewusst hätte, das ich nach meinem Umzug solchen Stress mit der Tkom habe (Neuinstallation von Telefon und DSL, dauernde Abrüche von DSL, bis zu 40x am Tag und das über 4Wochen bis sich was getan hat), wäre ich gleich mit Alice umgezogen, aber auch hier lerne ich aus meinen Fehlern 
Nächstes Jahr wird gekündigt und ein anderer ausprobiert.

Mir wärs mal lieber wenn die Provider, am besten alle, auch nicht nur mit DSL 16000, 20000, 25000 und 50000 werben, sondern dieses auch zur verfügung stellen. Dieser Blödsinn mit "bis zu" ist der reinste Schwachsinn.
Im Moment surfe ich mit der Tkom Leitung zwischen 10-13k Download rum, das ist echt lächerlich...

Aber ich glaubs auch, vom Service und Angebot nehmen sich die Provider nicht mehr viel, ausser in den Preisen vielleicht. Aber das hat sich erst vor einigen Jahren so herraus kristalisiert...
Beste Netzabdeckung im Mobilen Bereich hat immer noch Tkom mMn


----------



## Burner (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



horst--one schrieb:


> und wenn die 10Gbit/s anbieten, ich würde nie wieder 1&1 nehmen.


 
Es ist zwar bei 1&1 auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt - aber es war eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Telekom. Der Service war bisher gut, ich wurde auf für mich günstigere Tarife hingewiesen und die Buchhaltung zeigte sich kulant. Was wirklich manchmal nervt, sind Abrechnungsfehler. Ich musste schon mehrmals nachhaken, wenn Gutschriften "vergessen" wurden. Ich würde mich insgesamt als zufriedenen Kunden bezeichnen. (Bei der Telekom würde ich übrigens für all die Leistungen, die ich jetzt bei 1&1 beziehe, ein mehrfaches zahlen (und zufrieden war ich damals bei der Telekom keinesfalls)). Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis halte ich bei 1&1 für ziemlich gut.
PS: Bin übrigens keiner von deren Kunde-wirbt-Kunde-Nervensägen!


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Burner schrieb:


> Es ist zwar bei 1&1 auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt - aber es war eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Telekom. Der Service war bisher gut, ich wurde auf für mich günstigere Tarife hingewiesen und die Buchhaltung zeigte sich kulant. Was wirklich manchmal nervt, sind Abrechnungsfehler. Ich musste schon mehrmals nachhaken, wenn Gutschriften "vergessen" wurden. Ich würde mich insgesamt als zufriedenen Kunden bezeichnen. (Bei der Telekom würde ich übrigens für all die Leistungen, die ich jetzt bei 1&1 beziehe, ein mehrfaches zahlen (und zufrieden war ich damals bei der Telekom keinesfalls)). Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis halte ich bei 1&1 für ziemlich gut.
> PS: Bin übrigens keiner von deren Kunde-wirbt-Kunde-Nervensägen!


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben: 1&1 hat bei den Abrechnungen öfters mal geschludert (insb. wenn es darum ging, dieses dumme Norton-Paket abzubestellen - das war ein Kampf..), aber insgesamt ging das mit dem Service doch alles recht locker flockig über die Bühne.

Was mich bei der Telekom geärgert hat: 2 Jahre nach Vertragsschluss kamen die auf einmal mit einer 5 Jahre alten Rechnung an, die wir angeblich nicht bezahlt hätten.. da wir aber bei Kontoauszügen recht pingelig sind, konnten wir das nachweisen, dass wir gezahlt hatten, und dann war auch Schicht im Schacht. Aber so ein Unsinn muss echt nicht sein..


----------



## Pyroplan (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Frag mich was viele hier gegen 1&1 haben. 
damals konnte super günstig aus meinem Vertrag austreten, obwohl der noch hätte ein halbes jahr laufen sollen. war kein problem.
hat alles wunderbar geklappt. 

bin jetzt wieder bei 1&1 wegen AllNet flat und zufrieden, war damals am preiswertesten und mit dem support hatte ich nie iwelche probleme. würde gerne mal wissen wann die probleme mit 1&1 auftraten, weil vor 2009 hat man oft schlechtes gehört, aber meine erfahrung ist, dass sich da seeeehr viel getan.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> So viel wie ich weiß hat doch D2 die beste Netzabdeckung?! Und 1&1 nutzt das D2 Netz.
> 
> MfG



Nein Telekom also D1 hat die beste Netzabdeckung. Was auch mehr als logisch erscheint. 
Platz 1: Deutsche Telekom - Der härteste Handy-Netztest Deutschlands - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## DerBratmaxe (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Ach ist das lustig hier 
Alle machen 1&1 schlecht...  1&1 gehört der Telekom!


----------



## Huax (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Liest sich wie Werbung...


----------



## Lowpinger (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

sry aber ich kann euer gejammer über 1und1 in keinster weise nachvollziehn

ich hatte 1und1 volle 2jahre und hab nur wechselt weil mir die bandbreite bei 16.000 mit ~11Mbit zu niedrig war, hatte in dieser zeit keine probleme

hab jetzt zu unserem lokalen Kabel-Anbieter Deutsche Telekabel gewechselt welche mir 120Mbit bieten

das ganze gehate, der provider is gut der andere is schlecht sollte langsam mal aufhören, is genau das gleiche FANBoy geflame wie bei CPU / GRAKA or whatever

Love it or Hate it


----------



## 10203040 (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Huax schrieb:


> Liest sich wie Werbung...


 
Ist es doch auch, Sie zeigen was Sie jetzt bieten...


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> ? Meinst du wirklich SIM Karte und keine Mini SIM ?
> 
> SIM Karten sind so groß wie EC Karten.
> Mini-SIM Karten sind die kleiner Variante die seit Jahren benutzt werden (auch im iPhone 3G/S).
> ...


 

  Klar meine ich Micro-Sim   Sorry.

Ja also meine Micro steckt im Mini-Adapter  und vielleicht kommt ja das 3 GS damit nicht klar. Deswegen die Abstuürze. 
Oder das 3GS ist einfach mal zu alt und zu abgenuzt und und und..... Zeit für das 5


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Huax schrieb:


> Liest sich wie Werbung...


Was meinst du, die News oder die Quelle?

MfG


----------



## Mix3ry (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Ach ist das lustig hier
> Alle machen 1&1 schlecht...  1&1 gehört der Telekom!


 
Und da kommst du wie drauf?
Durch hörensagen nicht?

Informieren...

United Internet


Wie sich das Thema von Mobile inet zu Festnetz verschoben hat


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



Mix3ry schrieb:


> Und da kommst du wie drauf?
> Durch hörensagen nicht?
> 
> Informieren...
> ...


Ja, weil die Leute anscheinend nicht lesen und nur reflexartig zu dem Thema 1&1 ihren Senf abgeben. 

MfG


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*

Wie jetzt? In Deutschland zahlt man noch fürs Datenvolumen? 
Da freut man sich wieder über die 5€ Flatrate mit 100 Mbit bzw die 8€ Flatrate mit 16 Mbit in der anderen Wohnung


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nein Telekom also D1 hat die beste Netzabdeckung. Was auch mehr als logisch erscheint.
> Platz 1: Deutsche Telekom - Der härteste Handy-Netztest Deutschlands - CHIP Handy Welt


 Zumindestens ist in aktuellen Berichten das D2 Netz gleich gut ausgebaut. Ich hatte das nur im Hinterkopf das D2 den besseren Netzausbau hat und auch techn. das bessere Netz.



Rollora schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? In Deutschland zahlt man noch fürs Datenvolumen?
> Da freut man sich wieder über die 5€ Flatrate mit 100 Mbit bzw die 8€ Flatrate mit 16 Mbit in der anderen Wohnung


Ähm ja, bei mobiler Nutzung schon. Welch Schweinerei aber auch. 
Dennoch bleibt positiv festzuhalten das man hier die doppelte Leistung bekommt für Lau und das ist einfach mal ein guter service. Mich freut es jedenfalls. 

MfG


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ähm ja, bei mobiler Nutzung schon. Welch Schweinerei aber auch.
> Dennoch bleibt positiv festzuhalten das man hier die doppelte Leistung bekommt für Lau und das ist einfach mal ein guter service. Mich freut es jedenfalls.
> 
> MfG


Na klar ists positiv. Aber auch der Lauf der Dinge. Bei uns wird ständig die Bandbreite verdoppelt und der Preis weiter verringert, und das obwohl wir schon verdammt niedrige Preise haben. Flat natürlich.
Auch mobil


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2012)

Wo ist bei uns?

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2012)

*AW: 1&1: Bandbreite und Datenvolumen verdoppelt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Zumindestens ist in aktuellen Berichten das D2 Netz gleich gut ausgebaut. Ich hatte das nur im Hinterkopf das D2 den besseren Netzausbau hat und auch techn. das bessere Netz.
> MfG


 
Mittlerweile fast gleich auf, aber die Telekom liegt noch knapp vor. 
Platz 1: die Telekom hat das beste Netz - getmobile News - aktuelle Handyinfos und mehr


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2012)

Joa, kann schon sein. Wie gesagt, hatte das nur so im Hinterkopf. Was ist das eigentlich für eine Umfrage, von wann etc.?

MfG


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? In Deutschland zahlt man noch fürs Datenvolumen?
> Da freut man sich wieder über die 5€ Flatrate mit 100 Mbit bzw die 8€ Flatrate mit 16 Mbit in der anderen Wohnung


 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber man bezahlt doch eigentlich nicht für das "reine" Datenvolumen, sondern für eine bestimmte Volumengrenze, bis zu der man die volle Bandbreite nutzen kann. Schließlich ist ja nach z.B. 500mb nicht Schluss, sondern man kann (in den meisten Fällen?) eben nur mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit weiter surfen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Joa, kann schon sein. Wie gesagt, hatte das nur so im Hinterkopf. Was ist das eigentlich für eine Umfrage, von wann etc.?
> 
> MfG


 
Vom Juni 2012. 
Aus 21 verschiedenen Disziplin, wie halt u.a. Netzabdeckung, Service, Verfügbarkeit etc. p.p. 



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber man bezahlt doch eigentlich nicht für das "reine" Datenvolumen, sondern für eine bestimmte Volumengrenze, bis zu der man die volle Bandbreite nutzen kann. Schließlich ist ja nach z.B. 500mb nicht Schluss, sondern man kann (in den meisten Fällen?) eben nur mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit weiter surfen.


Naja, wird dann halt nur schwierig mit 64 kbit/s größere Daten zu laden.


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vom Juni 2012.
> Naja, wird dann halt nur schwierig mit 64 kbit/s größere Daten zu laden.



Es dauert, aber umöglich ists nicht.. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich jetzt nicht unbedingt glaube, dass die meisten große Datenmengen ausgerechnet dann abrufen, wenn sie unterwegs sind.. dafür hat man ja meistens eine unbegrenzte Internetflat zuhause.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Es dauert, aber umöglich ists nicht..
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich jetzt nicht unbedingt glaube, dass die meisten große Datenmengen ausgerechnet dann abrufen, wenn sie unterwegs sind.. dafür hat man ja meistens eine unbegrenzte Internetflat zuhause.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Handhabe es persönlich normalerweise auch nicht anders. 

Nur manchmal kommt es auch mal vor, das man länger wo unterwegs ist, googlemaps bzw. Navi benutzt, seine Nachrichten checkt (gerade die facebook app zieht ganz schön!) und sogar schon mittlerweile Games die sich beim Start mit dem Internet verbinden müssen, um überhaupt starten zu können.

Natürlich sind das alles Sachen wo man sagen kann, macht man dann alles zu Hause. 
Aber das können halt nicht alle. 
Ich z.B. muss immer wissen, was mein Youtube Kanal (bin Partner) und meine Facebook Seite grad macht.


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das alles Sachen wo man sagen kann, macht man dann alles zu Hause.
> Aber das können halt nicht alle.
> Ich z.B. muss immer wissen, was mein Youtube Kanal (bin Partner) und meine Facebook Seite grad macht.


 
Mal rein interessehalber: auf wieviel Traffic kommst du denn durchschnittlich im Monat?

Gerade im letzten halben Jahr, wo ich extremst oft viele Stunden am Tag unterwegs war und ziemlich oft in in verschiedenen Foren etc. unterwegs war: ich bin nur einmal über meine Grenze von 200mb gekommen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Mal rein interessehalber: auf wieviel Traffic kommst du denn durchschnittlich im Monat?
> 
> Gerade im letzten halben Jahr, wo ich extremst oft viele Stunden am Tag unterwegs war und ziemlich oft in in verschiedenen Foren etc. unterwegs war: ich bin nur einmal über meine Grenze von 200mb gekommen.


 
Also ich habe ja 1 gb Datenvolumen und komme auf 500-600 mb. 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich ein Galaxy S3 nutze und durch die hohe Auflösung halt auch die Webseiten Daten größer sind.


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. August 2012)

Was den Support und die Leistung der Unternehmen angeht...

Ich war Jahrelang bei Telekom... kotz würg brech. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
Ich war 1 Jahr bei 1&1... kotz würg doppelbrech. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
Ich war 1 Jahr bei alice... kotz würg tripplebrech. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahrte bei Kabel Deutschland... kotz würg brech? Kein Stück! Support mega freundlich. Wenn es mal Probleme gibt wird sofort drauf eingegangen. Warteschangenzeiten von vielleicht 2 Minuten. Bei technischen Problemen meldet sich ein Techniker sehr schnell. Ich bezahl ne 100mbit Leitung und habe meistens 150mbit.
Die Leitung in dem alten Haus in dem ich Wohne wurde auch von Kabel Deutschland gelegt. Da waren zwei Techniker nen ganzen Tag lang beschäftigt. KEINE MEHRKOSTEN. Kabel Deutschland hat bezahlt.

Das bedeutet ich kann KEIN Unternehmen empfehlen bis auf Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. August 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Was den Support und die Leistung der Unternehmen angeht...
> 
> Ich war Jahrelang bei Telekom... kotz würg brech. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
> Ich war 1 Jahr bei 1&1... kotz würg doppelbrech. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
> ...


 
Da sagen wieder zig Millionen andere das Kabel Deutschland der letzte Dreck ist.
Überall gibt es schwarze Schafe. 

Mal schauen was passiert, wenn mehr Leute in deiner Straße/Umgebung Kabel Deutschland besitzen. 
Dann ist es ganz fix aus mit den 100 mbit/s oder das du gar dann zu Stoßzeiten mal gar kein Internet hast.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Mal rein interessehalber: auf wieviel Traffic kommst du denn durchschnittlich im Monat?
> 
> Gerade im letzten halben Jahr, wo ich extremst oft viele Stunden am Tag unterwegs war und ziemlich oft in in verschiedenen Foren etc. unterwegs war: ich bin nur einmal über meine Grenze von 200mb gekommen.


Also ich hatte zu erst bei Vodafone 300MB, die ich immer regelmäßig vor Monatsende ausgeschöpft hatte. Jetzt bin ich bei 1&1, hatte zuerst 500MB, welche ich auch gut ausgereizt hatte und nu 1Gbyte. Jetzt kann man auch endlich mal per UMTS größere Daten runterladen wie Updates etc. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was passiert, wenn mehr Leute in deiner Straße/Umgebung Kabel Deutschland besitzen.
> Dann ist es ganz fix aus mit den 100 mbit/s oder das du gar dann zu Stoßzeiten mal gar kein Internet hast.


 Ich fand den service von kabeldeutschalnd nicht gut. Damals hatte ich viele Probleme. Zum Beispiel wurde mir ein HD Paket freigeschaltet, was ich nicht bestellt hatte. War extrem müßig das wieder rückgängig zu machen. Dann gabs eine außerordentliche Kündigung wegen Umzug und trotz Bestätigung das alles soweit i.O. ist durfte ich noch 3 Monate umsonst zahlen. Und so weiter...

Dennoch würde ich wieder zu Kabeldeutschland wechseln. Warum? Weil ich nicht daran glaube, dass die großen Unternehmen sich da so doll in Sachen service unterscheiden. Die kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser, bzw. arbeiten mit call centern zusammen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2012)

sry doppel


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. August 2012)

Da muss ich dir recht geben. Sobald man mal 1 gb hat, will man nicht mehr ohne sein.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2012)

Ja und der Bedarf steigt und steigt. 

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich hatte zu erst bei Vodafone 300MB, die ich immer regelmäßig vor Monatsende ausgeschöpft hatte. Jetzt bin ich bei 1&1, hatte zuerst 500MB, welche ich auch gut ausgereizt hatte und nu 1Gbyte. Jetzt kann man auch endlich mal per UMTS größere Daten runterladen wie Updates etc.
> 
> 
> Ich fand den service von kabeldeutschalnd nicht gut. Damals hatte ich viele Probleme. Zum Beispiel wurde mir ein HD Paket freigeschaltet, was ich nicht bestellt hatte. War extrem müßig das wieder rückgängig zu machen. Dann gabs eine außerordentliche Kündigung wegen Umzug und trotz Bestätigung das alles soweit i.O. ist durfte ich noch 3 Monate umsonst zahlen. Und so weiter...
> ...


 
Wird dir da bei allen Recht geben. Bei Telekom aber eher nicht. Die haben dafür ihre eigenen Leute, aber dafür zahlst du ja auch dann entsprechend mehr in den Tarifen als woanders.
Ist letztendlich ja jedem selbst überlassen. 

Mir ist es halt wichtig immer ein gutes Netz zu haben, eine Anlaufstelle die ich in jeder Stadt hab (Stichwort T-shops) und allgemein bei Problemen den Hauptkabelanbieter direkt an der strippe zu haben.
Dafür zahle ich gerne etwas mehr im Monat. Aber wie gesagt, bevor hier ein Shitstorm kommt, das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Pudwerx (4. August 2012)

Da können die noch so viel Werbung im Fernsehen machen, nie wieder 1&1, Drecksladen!


----------



## MelodeathManiac (4. August 2012)

Jetzt, da sie keinen Marcell Davis mehr haben müssen sie ja anders Werbung machen.


----------



## HaCKEr (5. August 2012)

Ich hatte nie ein Problem bei 1&1. Der support war auch immer sehr schnell. Ich habe auch im Umfeld nie schlechtes gehört.
Telekom ist viel schlimmer und unmöglich teuer. Bin nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit gewechselt. Sonst wäre ich gerne dort geblieben.


----------



## McClaine (5. August 2012)

Volumen erhöhen ok aber wie wollen die die Bandbreite erhöhen? theoretisch?- kostenlos!?

ich mein ist ja klar was die 3 "3G" Stufen bringen "sollen". ich surfe hier mit H+ rum, also bis zu 28Mbit aber wo und wann soll man das erreichen? im Idealfall? Neben den sendemasten? 

ich glaube man merkt den Unterschied nur wirklich in seltenen fällen oder wenn man hardcore yt aufn Handy guckt und extrem auf den empfang achtet.
aber trotzdem schön das etwas gemacht wird.
Ob es nicht nur wieder Werbung oder gar versteckte Kosten birgt, wird sich zeigen....


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Volumen erhöhen ok aber wie wollen die die Bandbreite erhöhen? theoretisch?- kostenlos!?
> 
> ich mein ist ja klar was die 3 "3G" Stufen bringen "sollen". ich surfe hier mit H+ rum, also bis zu 28Mbit aber wo und wann soll man das erreichen? im Idealfall? Neben den sendemasten?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, es ist völlig kostenlos. Also keine versteckten Kosten.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (5. August 2012)

Ja scho aber ich mein ich habe hier Zuhause und in der Arbeit durchgehend H+, das heisst immer vollen Speed, abhängig vom Empfang und das mit Telekom D1.
Heisst das dann 1&1 reicht nach was andere schon haben!? LTE ist ja wieder ne andere Geschichte. Dann is es kein Wunder das es kostenlos angeboten wird


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2012)

Nein. Telekom hatte bis vor Kurzem nur max. 7Mbit, genaus so wie 1&1. Nun haben beide auf durchschn. 14 mbit erhöht, nur eben mit dem Unterschied das im Gegensatz zur Telekom 1&1 auch das verf. Datenvolumen mit angepasst hat, was ja bei einer Bandbreitenverdoppelung absolut sinnvoll ist. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (5. August 2012)

jop aber wie schon gesagt, das gerücht, das man aufgrund der schnelleren Verbindung mehr Datenvolumen benötigt glaub ich auch kaum, wohl eher darum, weil man wieder mehr spaß am mobilen Internet hat 
Vllt gib ich 1&1 noch ne Chance eines Tages, wer weiß


----------

